# clen + T3 with winstrol & anavar stack for just 3-4 weeks help pease



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

hi everyone iv trawled the internet for hours recently for info on this subject , hope someone can help here

, 5" 11 1/2 75kg just under body fat , im a thai boxer , to be honest this is a last resort for me , iv taken on a fight at the start of feb at -66kg now i wanted to do everything naturally , but due to an injury im only going to have 3 maybe 4 weeks to make weight , i really dont want to miss this fight so i resorting to this

i

im still unsure as to how best to use this stack but was going to run something like this

clen 40/40/40/60/60/60/80/80/80/100/100/100/120/120/120/140/140/140/140/140/140

T3 25/25/25/50/50/50/75/75/75/100/100/100/100/100/100/100/100/100/100/100/100

want to try and lose as little muscle a possible , unsure about running both of these tho

winstrol 40 each day for 3 weeks ? one day a week break from winstrol ??

anavar 40 each day for 3 weeks ?

supplements

l-taurine , potassium , hmb and l-carntine

genetic edge cycle insurance , liv52, milk thistle before during and after

usp labs modern bcaa and whey isolate in abundance

and pure synergy powder & vita synergy for men

iv also got clomid and nolvadex for pct , im unsure on doage tho as im only running this cycle for 3 weeks 4 max , i was also reccomended this pct for the thyroid *Gaspari Nutrition CytoLean V2, any help or pointers anyone could giv me on how best to run?change this stack would be greatly appreciated , thanks*


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

i was also going to use Benadryl or Ketotifen so i could carry on useing clen for 3 weeks

i also looking at running the clen and t3 2days on 2days off , just whatever gets the best results really


----------



## gohan ss2 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello mate

Sorry to hear about the injury. I have trained in muay thai on and off for many years as well.

Ok to start t3 2 days on and 2 days of is a no no, like hitting the on/off switch with your metabolism not a good idea. the ramp approach is the safest for t3.

Clen has worked really well for me, I just hate the sides and headaches, that for me anyway lasted through the entire cycle.

Winny has killed my joints by week 3 I mean killed them, killed my ability to run. I will never run it again.

You wont wanna hear this but for not doing a cycle besides anavar and being this close to a fight you just don't wanna take the trial and error risk of messing with your body.

Who knows how it will make you react, and how it will make your body handle your training.

Again from my experience with winny, strength went up slightly, recovery improved greatly, but I got gassed much easier,when training.

Muay Thai class starts 4 minutes of jump rope 15 sec breaks between each minute, not a problem before, now I'm gassed by the 3rd minute, as in no more jump rope at all and got my tail whopped in class.

could just be my results and my bodys own reaction

but you don't want to mess with your training in any way that could keep you from being at your peak for your fight


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks for the reply , yeah iv been dubious about winstrol , heard some bad stories , maybe i'll just run anavar at 80 for 3 weeks and make sure i keep protein and bcaa very high , should be ok , i still might sack this off al together and just see if i can make weight naturally , anyone know what PCT i would need to run after 3 weeks on anavar >>>>> thanks


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

gohan ss2 said:


> Hello mate
> 
> Sorry to hear about the injury. I have trained in muay thai on and off for many years as well.
> 
> ...


You sure on this?

I dont believe that to be true.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i agree, 2on 2 off is better to run for fatloss regarding t3...

if the sides on clen are too much then lower the dose..

even small doses at 40-60mcg daily have been proven to work....


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

right so 2 days on clen and then 2 days on t3 or just cycle the t3 2 on 2 off and keep clen a constant for the 3 weeks ??


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

AL_KILLIYA said:


> clen 40/40/40/60/60/60/80/80/80/100/100/100/120/120/120/140/140/140/140/140/140
> 
> T3 25/25/25/50/50/50/75/75/75/100/100/100/100/100/100/100/100/100/100/100/100


Whats all that about? You've not been on MT have you lol?

No need to taper up and down mate, maybe start at 60 with the clen and then up to 100 the next and then 140

But no need for the plan you made above, especially with the T3


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

im not tapering down but i thought it was good practice to taper up to assess tolerance ??


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks for all your help , will re asses this and try again , not heard about that monitoring body tempo but it makes sense

nice one >:]

yeah my diet is 100 percent clean

porridge with water, manuka honey and chia seeds , omelette with salad and a protein shake for breakfast

eating every 3 hours home made soup/baby food, which consists of small amounts of black/brown rice , quinoa or buckwheat , mixed organic veg from garden, beetroot/ rainbow swiss chard loads dark green leafy veg, 10 bean and pulses mix & chicken breasts , also ground up mixed nuts ,seeds , evening meal salmon or white fish with green leafy veg / avocado , casian shake before bed


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

right sorry so i should run clen ,dnp, t3, anavar , proviron for the first 2 weeks , and u recommend jack 3d before training ?? will my heart be ok haha ?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Ive just ordered one of these for when I start my DNP/T3/Clen/Yohimbine cycle in Jan!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B002JTWJRC/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=asc_df_B002JTWJRC5506792&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&tag=googlecouk06-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B002JTWJRC


----------



## gohan ss2 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello Empire boy,

As with all substances user interaction varies greatly.

With taking any substance I always error on the side of caution, even thought I am taking a great risk by using this to help me break into a new level or plateau. I try my hardest to minimize the risk as best as I can.

My Endocrinologist is the one who told me about the on/off switch analogy. As i do get checked out when I can afford it as a precaution

Again we do all see different results and consequences I have ramped up to 150 t3 syntroid and missed doses and ramped down fine.

To me I just worry with thyroid related aliments a little more than anything else, graves disease etc


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Good Read this guys!!

Planning in starting a 13 week Var 100ed + Prov

and will be a 1st time user of Clen, heard some scary stories about clen so may do t5s instead!!!

To the OP hope you win buddy


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

gohan ss2 said:


> *Ok to start t3 2 days on and 2 days of is a no no, like hitting the on/off switch with your metabolism not a good idea*. the *ramp approach is the safest for t3*.
> 
> Clen has worked really well for me, I just hate the sides and headaches, that for me anyway lasted through the entire cycle.
> 
> Winny has killed my joints by week 3 I mean killed them, killed my ability to run. I will never run it again.


I'm sorry, you completely misunderstand how 2on 2off works- its NOT like an "on-off" switch? you know why? T3 has a half life of 2.5days, but for ease of numbers lets call it 2 days:

taking 100mcg on the "on days":

day 1: 100mcg

day2: 200mcg (100+100)

Day3: 150mcg (50+100)

Day 4: 100mcg (50+50)

Day 5:150mcg (25 +25+100)

Day6: 275mcg (25+50+100+100)

it goes back down again, but you never drop 100, and you peak over 250, and thats on 2on-20ff; it builds up higher with everyday dosing- the point of 2 on 2off is that it makes the level like a wave (up and down, but never less than the dose would be if you took it daily!) so that the body doesnt immediately adapt.

Its far from an on-off switch. Once at 100-150mcg as a dose, I recommend double the t3 dose of T4 to try and keep your ratio close to normal (normal is actually 3:1- i dont think you need to take that much t4, but if don't take t4, then you have a ration of 1:1.25, which is the wrong way around for a start, so i shoot for about 2:1). Mind you, still take the t4 with the t3 (2 on 2off) but t4 has a half life of 6days... so youre never off either.... its just shooting for a wave pattern....

As for ramping, why is it better to continually build up and then down, the long ramp is like a flat long wave, to much time for ethe body to adapt- at 2on/2off, the dosage is different daily, but never off..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

gohan ss2 said:


> Hello Empire boy,
> 
> As with all substances user interaction varies greatly. true hence the need to measure temp and bp etc
> 
> ...


see my above post about how t3 dosage works NOT life a light swith.

I call BULL$HIT on the statement that your endo said that!!! post up your blood test (name blacked out) with your t3, t4 and TSH readings if you go to an endoat all...

As for GRAVES disease, you do know its an AUTOIMMUNE disease:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graves'_disease

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autoimmune

you CAN'T develop graves from taking extra T3....


----------



## gohan ss2 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello Asubilt

My fault for as I may have misspoke, or mistyped, over medication of t3 synthorid has been shown to cause graves disease symptoms

specifically,It can cause the fast pulse, sweating, weight loss, and tremors like Graves' disease

My apologies for that and how I wrote that, and conveyed it


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> I'm sorry, you completely misunderstand how 2on 2off works- its NOT like an "on-off" switch? you know why? T3 has a half life of 2.5days, but for ease of numbers lets call it 2 days:
> 
> taking 100mcg on the "on days":
> 
> ...


So its pointless say taking 100mcg straight?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

J.Smith said:


> So its pointless say taking 100mcg straight?


no, taking it everyday builds up an even higher dose... as you have no "fall" in dose as you do in 2on/2of.. but, you will lose fat faster.. but.. you won't be able to do it as long before your temp drops...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

gohan ss2 said:


> Hello Asubilt
> 
> My fault for as I may have misspoke, or mistyped, over medication of t3 synthorid has been shown to cause graves disease symptoms
> 
> ...


sorry, I think you misunderstood... because to use this analogy you're using, then you would say clen gives you parkinsons like symptoms.. after all you "shake"| with both...

by the way, "synthyroid" is the USA version T4 not T3....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Levothyroxine (look under brand names)

So you are also confusing T3 and T4...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> never stood a chance did he...


he should have stopped at the my "endo" said T3 2on/2off is like an on/off switch.. i think his "procto" is a guy at the "blue oyster bar" who does his "free prostate check" with out using his hands ;-))



Hayesy said:


> Sorry to high jack, i have just got some clen and was looking to take one now, as i work all week and am in tomoz i dont want to get any kind of bad reaction whilst i am at work, would that be ok?


1? as in 20mcg european clen? or 40mcg chinese clen? you won't notice it..


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> he should have stopped at the my "endo" said T3 2on/2off is like an on/off switch.. i think his "procto" is a guy at the "blue oyster bar" who does his "free prostate check" with out using his hands ;-))
> 
> 1? as in 20mcg european clen? or 40mcg chinese clen? you won't notice it..


I have made a thread called next cycle check for some advice with pics, i think they are 40mcg chinese clen mate


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

ez all, thanks again for all your help ,

yeah im have physio,, sports massage and acupuncture on a Achilles injury , feeling stronger every day hopefully should be good to start training again on 1st January, dont want to take any chances and rush back , im going to follow that through empire boy , nice swan bro , cant seem to find dnp anywhere online , so might have to follow your cycle minus the DNP , will that still yeald ok results ?? , unless anyone can point me in the right direction , wink wink... by pm or just a general nudge in the right direction

thanks anyways


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

@Empire Boy

just to brush up on a few things , if you dont mind , this is what you suggested

weeks 1-4: 100mg ed Anavar

weeks 1-4: 100mg ed Proviron (provirong binds SHBG, so does anavar, so this means more var will be freed up to bind AR receptors, its a potent mix)

weeks 1-4: 100mcg T3 (adjust based on body temp) 2 on and 2 off

weeks 1-4: 120-200mcg (find your tolerance) ed.

weeks 2-4: 1mg ketotifen ed

weeks 1-2: DNP 200mg ed

weeks 1-4: Jack3d preWO, 1-2 scoops

1. would you suggest splitting the dose of any of this or just take it all in the morning

2.youve suggested i take ketotifen weeks 2-4 , am i not right in thinking you can take clen for 2 weeks , so i could therefore take ketotifen weeks 3-4 , or would it be better to take it as you said weeks 2-4

right think thats it will be starting 2 of jan anyhow,

happy new btw to everyone !!


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

also does anyone know if i need to run a pct with anavar ?


----------

